# Fluoxymesterone (Halotestin)



## Bicepticon (Apr 8, 2013)

Who has used this? What dose did you run?
Did you have any bad sides?


----------



## SAD (Apr 8, 2013)

I've run halo twice, and will run it for every single powerlifting meet I ever do.  Dosed it at 40mg/day for two weeks leading up to the meet, then 60-80 the day before the meet, then over 100mg on meet day.  Sides were headaches, acne, and gym aggression so intense that I scared people around me.  I fucking love halo!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2013)

I ran it pretty much the same as SAD, I didn't go over 100mg on meet day though.  I had no sides. 

Pumps were crazy
Strength was crazy
Gym aggression was crazy


----------



## pirovoliko (Apr 8, 2013)

Ive also run halo at 30 mg on heavy lifting days and absolutely loved it and Im sure my product was underdosed....


----------



## DADAWG (Apr 8, 2013)

halo is one of a strength athletes best friends. dont expect much if ANY lean mass gains though.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 9, 2013)

Ive never ran but have only heard the shit turns you into a beast


----------



## DADAWG (Apr 9, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Ive never ran but have only heard the shit turns you into a beast



IMO for what its worth i think halos rep for anger/aggressive is mostly cause by how FREAKING STOKED people get when their strength shoots to the moon. You just psyche yourself into a frenzy.


----------



## Bicepticon (Apr 10, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> IMO for what its worth i think halos rep for anger/aggressive is mostly cause by how FREAKING STOKED people get when their strength shoots to the moon. youn just psyche yourself into a frenzy.



That will work for me!!
I really don't want to gain, any more weight....my briefs and suit, start binding up and I can't hit depth.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 10, 2013)

Bicepticon said:


> That will work for me!!
> I really don't want to gain, any more weight....my briefs and suit, start binding up and I can't hit depth.



Same boat. Can't even get into my briefs or shirt anymore.  Time to size up.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 10, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I ran it pretty much the same as SAD, *I didn't go over 100mg on meet day though*.  I had no sides.



wait til the methyl tren......


----------



## Dbolitarian (Apr 10, 2013)

im going to have to try this shit for sure


----------



## Dbolitarian (Apr 10, 2013)

is it considered a peptide? or?


----------



## RedLang (Apr 10, 2013)

Dbolitarian said:


> is it considered a peptide? or?



Its an AAS brother


----------



## JOMO (Apr 10, 2013)

I've been hearing nothing but good from our powerlifting guys. Seems I will have to look into this.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 10, 2013)

with strength gains....a higher risk for injury?  big jump in strength too quick for the body?


----------



## USER (Apr 10, 2013)

I have some now, 15 mg tabs. The Kapala 20's are pretty good. Halo IMO is best used for PL comps. and BB shows to really harden up. Yes some use it in regular cycle but its hard on the liver. It will make you strong and aggressive, harden up. 

40mg is supposed to be the top range in dosing. Obviously guys using it as a contest drug go higher the day before and day of contest but don't get it twisted, jus dice can set in overnight. You need to be taking in appropriate amounts of water to flush the kidneys. 

I'd be careful where you get halo. There is a few good brands and some junk. It's an expensive hormone as a raw so it's going to be priced kinda high but I've had real ones at a relatively inexpensive price. 

Oh and for the record I don't personally use halo. I will chew up about 30-50mg for a few days just to test a brand but that's it for me, I just don't have a use for it, but for any PL's I think it's a must, if you want to make the most of things. 

Obviously halo is hell on your liver, I know people always say orals are so bad, I've run dbol 12 weeks at a time and lots of times at 8 weeks. Elevated liver values doesn't equate to damage, but I've seen labs from halo use several times, when my numbers were in the upper 150's range, I've see. Labs on halo at 300+. 

I personally recommend that everyone use 1200mg of NAC daily. It helps the liver immensely. Plus it can help prevent destruction of lydeg cells while using hcg, which I use hcg all the time and believe it to be completely safe. But NAC is on supplement that is great for every day use plus helps the liver produce gluothoine (sp). 

Tumeric is another great supp., this should be used daily by everyone, look into the benefits. 

Now back on topic. If running halo, or any or but especially halo or ment, synthergine is probably one of the best possible options to protect, if you can go so far as to say anything can protect it, but I've seen labs of guys running halo with synthergine, and while still elevated, it's more like 1/2 to 1/4 of what they could be without it. There site I believe links some labs. 

Also UDCCA and TUDCA are good possible options. Some say yes it will help prevent liver cirrhosis, others say it won't help but I've found TUDCA to help with any oral. 

Other than that water, water, water.


----------



## DADAWG (Apr 12, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Same boat. Can't even get into my briefs or shirt anymore.  Time to size up.



im old school , never did learn to use a poly shirt the right way so when i was in the game i used denim shirts BUT COMMA i realy liked my double ply titan boss squat suit except for the 30 minutes it took to get it on lol.


----------

